
Oxygen absorbing material may allow us to breathe underwater - kschua
http://www.gizmag.com/crystalline-material-absorb-oxygen-denmark/34064/
======
CarolineW
This analysis says that it's impossible:

[https://np.reddit.com/r/shittykickstarters/comments/4av9xw/t...](https://np.reddit.com/r/shittykickstarters/comments/4av9xw/triton_allows_you_to_breathe_underwater_100k_in/d13so58)

It's been submitted many, many times:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=breathe%20underwater%20cry&sor...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=breathe%20underwater%20cry&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix&page=0)

